# Are custom cases available for GFX?



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Anyone know or heard of custom casings for the GFX charger. I know there's custom face plates. 

Thanks 

DJ Mansfield


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

There are lots of guys that have done PC mod type things for the cases.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

eupracer said:


> Anyone know or heard of custom casings for the GFX charger. I know there's custom face plates.


neon fans, neon tubes, diff color case, custom faceplates, etc.... what you can do to a custom PC... you can almost do to a Turbo..


----------

